

Trigger.io one year on - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2013/04/17/one-year-on-the-numbers-the-product-the-future/

======
highmastdon
Titanium says to do the same. Generate native code from HTML5
(<http://www.appcelerator.com/platform/titanium-sdk/>)

~~~
prud
A Titanium app will be compiled into native code whereas a Trigger.io app is
actual HTML/JS/CSS living in a native webview* wrapper.

* should feel / behave like your default mobile browser

------
bosky101
I keep getting confused between this company & get-bridge (deadpool? the site
doesnt load)

My initial impression of both these companies was 'vapourware', but if
developers are ready to pay Trigger - good for them.

For someone also working in a crowded market, i can empathise with trigger's
challenges to cross the chasm. Good luck!

------
gregwebs
I wish Trigger.io would just build on top of Cordova (PhoneGap) so I could re-
use all the plugins available in the PhoneGap community.

Instead on the trigger.io home page they link to a year old (now) inaccurate
claim about being 5x faster on Android.

------
felixchan
Nice growth graph Amir :D

Why did you post this to HN in the middle of the night?

~~~
L4mppu
Timezones.

------
andryharyanto
Great progress, Amir. Now, if only more startups adopt your away-trip practice
:)

------
jf22
The last example on: <https://trigger.io/examples/> has a quote from a
previous example. Both are from the CTO of Famium.

Just a heads up.

